# Talk about crappy!!!! Would you wear this?



## Adrienne (Mar 11, 2008)

Gwyneth Paltrow, Victoria Beckham and Uma Thurman have already picked up a pair of those high heels.







So we're talking about the latest hype among celebrities. These *high heel shoes* were designed by *Briton Antonio Berardi* and I don't even know if they should be called high "heels" cause they've got no [email protected] heels.

Linconshire, UK based Antonio Berardi says that by walking in these shoes you are basically on your tiptoes the whole time which makes you look "dainty". Dainty my a$$. This would be such work out for your calves, your legs would faint within minutes. You have absolutely no support for your heels there, you have to do ballet dancer prima ballerina as you walk.

A pair of this fanciness goes for Â£1,800, which translates to some $3600. They are 5 and a half inch high with a solid platform. Would you hit it? Would you wear it?

On the other hand, the neutral silver coloring of the shoes would make it very universal and you could wear it with pretty much any outfit. You could wear it when you go shopping, you could wear it to work, you could wear it to a party... Everyone will admire you and you are guaranteed to grab attention, but your feet will die real quickly and you're gonna end up falling on your ass sooner or later regardless of how hard you try.






I found this on the web!!


----------



## Wicked-W (Mar 11, 2008)

Just plain ugly if you ask me.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Mar 11, 2008)

LOL thats just plain stupid. And I dont think it look dainty because here feel lool like little clubs or somthing ....Weird... and lame...And wtf how are you supodes to like run away if some creepy guy is trying to like kill and rape you!!!! All for the name of fashion i guess....


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 11, 2008)

Look At How Red The Soles Of Her Feet And Toes Are!! You Know They're Killing Her!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 11, 2008)

That's just weird! It looks like it would be so easy to fall over!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 11, 2008)

if you look at the picture super fast it looks like a piece of her feet are chopped off, very attractive.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Mar 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if you look at the picture super fast it looks like a piece of her feet are chopped off, very attractive. Man! I dont see it...LOL wish i did that sounds whicked funny!


----------



## bCreative (Mar 11, 2008)

Those are the dumbest looking shoes I have ever seen. If she tries to lean back she'll fall on her ass.


----------



## ticki (Mar 11, 2008)

haha, those shoes remind me of those gimmicky basketball gym shoes. they were supposed to work on your calves so that you can jump higher.

Strength Systems - Strength Shoe / IntelliGym Bundle

strength shoes

the article above says it caused problems with shin splints and such. good luck to anybody silly enough to buy those heels.


----------



## monniej (Mar 11, 2008)

no thank you. i bit too "fetishish" for me!


----------



## love2482 (Mar 11, 2008)

Those are ugly and dangerous!!


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Mar 11, 2008)

those are unrealistic..imagine walking in those ! stairs ect.. oh gosh. they're ugly.


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 11, 2008)

they make her look like she has goats feet lol


----------



## daer0n (Mar 11, 2008)

Fugly, and not just that but totally impractical, no heels? then why are they called heels, when your feet get tired they rest on your heels so how is this gonna work if they get tired? gonna fall back if you try, bah.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 11, 2008)

I've heard that it's really hard to fall back on them. Still impractical though.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 11, 2008)

uh uh,noooooo way


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 11, 2008)

weird!


----------



## jakk-attakk (Mar 11, 2008)

they look like a bit too much hard work for my liking!

And i'm not liking the whole "Back to the future II" vibe i'm getting from them.


----------



## Karren (Mar 11, 2008)

Holy crap those are ugly!! And ya can't reall call them high heels because they don't have heels!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those are ugly and dangerous!!



!!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't mind the idea of there not being any heels, but I do mind the ugliness. Potentially, it could look hot, but I guess it needs the extra support of that chunky ugly sole to work. And I really really hate chunky soles. Like a lot. Ugh.

LOL @ the goats feet comment! they do!


----------



## AppleRose (Mar 12, 2008)

OMG No


----------



## Jadeanne (Mar 12, 2008)

My own view -

Somebody who had some fun with Photoshop and creative writing is laughing their a** off seeing how many people believe it.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 12, 2008)

Can we say, uncomfortable?


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow those are extremely ugly. I would never wear those. They look so uncomfortable.


----------



## niksaki (Mar 12, 2008)

they are just too bad!


----------



## Jadeanne (Mar 12, 2008)

Actually, they give me an idea for a fiction story scenario.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jadeanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My own view - 
Somebody who had some fun with Photoshop and creative writing is laughing their a** off seeing how many people believe it.

That would be funny wouldn't it!! I saw another pair in my allure mag with a model wearing a similar heel-less pair by marc jacobs. i hope this is one trend that goes fast!!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Mar 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif they make her look like she has goats feet lol They really do!! haha. Yeah I think they just look stupid, and very hard to walk in


----------



## chocobon (Mar 13, 2008)

Hell no!


----------



## tsuxx (Mar 17, 2008)

Weeeeird.

And, to me, _really _ugly. The really do look 'wrong' on feet.. I suppose if I stared at them long enough, I could try to convince my brain that they're practical, they look comfortable and they're really pretty...

..but I can't seem to do that at *all*, and I won't waste my time trying. Ew.


----------



## Anthea (Mar 17, 2008)

Omg.....noooo Way!!!!!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Mar 19, 2008)

Those shoes are horrible. It's hard to believe that they were even created!


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 19, 2008)

ahh soo weird! but id want to try thrm on just to see what it's like


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd be afraid of falling over if I wore those.


----------



## Changalang1007 (Mar 21, 2008)

they look painful!!!!!

And they are way ugly anyways!

haha


----------



## magosienne (Mar 22, 2008)

ouc, ouch, ouch, i already feel the blisters and pain in my legs ! lol, no way, i'd better walk bare feet rather than beign caught wearing thse strange shoes.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jadeanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My own view - 
Somebody who had some fun with Photoshop and creative writing is laughing their a** off seeing how many people believe it.

They're real.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Mar 23, 2008)

ew gross don't like those at all


----------



## AprilDancer (Mar 23, 2008)

too weird for me.


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 23, 2008)

eww they look bizarre


----------



## No0ra (Mar 23, 2008)

Lo0oooooL ugly ... 

thnx


----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 23, 2008)

Those are different..but I wouldn't wear them.


----------



## korina981 (Mar 24, 2008)

am i the only one that doesn't understand how they "work"? I mean i walk heel first when i walk. I've been confused ever since i saw these in allure mag.


----------



## Sheikah (Mar 24, 2008)

I'd like to try them on and walk around just to see what it's like. Not that I would ever get them...


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 24, 2008)

*rolls eyes*.................i think the fact that someone is acutally going to buy them what makes me wonder even more..............


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *rolls eyes*.................i think the fact that someone is acutally going to buy them what makes me wonder even more.............. That's whats got me wondering lol


----------



## LivingDeadGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

*I NEED to see someone walk in those. That would look so weird!*


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif they make her look like she has goats feet lol I agree


----------



## Nenia (Mar 25, 2008)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ! ! !


----------



## miss_starbucks (Aug 21, 2008)

ooooh those are very bad ohhh....


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, somebody was on some heavy drugs.


----------



## qootex (Aug 23, 2008)

lol, they look funny


----------



## moccah (Aug 23, 2008)

I wonder how it would look if you would try to catch the bus in those ugly shoes....You probably would break something on the way as well and you would look just ugly

I dont know if the designer was on crack when he did this shoe but I think he should go to fashion jail for it.....

Ugly and dangerous


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 23, 2008)

Those are pretty craptastic! I wouldn't wear them because A) I think they look hideous and B) I need my feet to like me and not want to kick my right square in the arse.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 23, 2008)

victoria beckham is like a heel freak! she's always in heels, and always trying to top the other person off with her more outrageous, taller, like look at me! heels. it's a peeve of mine lol 

but yeah those are just rediculous


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Aug 24, 2008)

No! Hell NO!


----------



## Texansis (Aug 27, 2008)

Fuuuugly for sure...and they'd be ugly even if they did have heels. Someone is going to get hurt wearing those monsters.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 27, 2008)

Not only does it look uncomfortable, it's also butt-ugly!


----------



## Elizabeth* (Aug 28, 2008)

It's feels like something is missing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bunnehwabit (Aug 28, 2008)

wow, those look incredibly dumb


----------



## vesna (Aug 28, 2008)

Those are awful. They look ridiculous and you'd probably cause yourself an injury. Plus, I don't know how anyone can call those monsterous clunky things 'dainty'.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 28, 2008)

I kno! That's the first thing I thought. How do u stay upright?


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 29, 2008)

And what would happen if you leaned back even the slightest bit?

YOU'D FALL OVER!


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 29, 2008)

omg wth...no way! it would feel weird.


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 29, 2008)

Not my taste and I would be scared to fall on my face! lol


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 29, 2008)

imagine how much that would hurt


----------



## earthtonez (Oct 15, 2008)

Uhmmmm??? Not sure what to think.


----------



## Roxie (Oct 15, 2008)

I usually like crazy and weird shoes but... how do you walk in them?


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 15, 2008)

That just looks scary and uncomfortable, way too much balancing for me to do. lol


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 15, 2008)

Ummm, yea... O-k...

I'm not sure either...


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd love to try a pair on but doubt I'd buy them...


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 15, 2008)

I think whoever came up with that idea is trying wayyyyy too hard. Retarded, IMO.


----------



## Roxie (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah lol, I do like them I just don't know how you would walk in them???? In the first pic, if you look close enough, her feet look a bit bruised...


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, they're just weird!


----------



## shesadiva (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't even know if I can stand/walk using those _shoes_


----------



## Lozi (Oct 16, 2008)

At the very least.... wearers would no longer have to worry about the tiny heel getting stuck in a grate on the sidewalk!

It's interesting and novel but personally I wouldn't wear it, even if I did have the ability to walk in heels. Looks wayy too steep!


----------



## Nightvamp (Oct 25, 2008)

no!!


----------



## flyingmeeko (Oct 25, 2008)

eeek!!! I would be afraid of breaking my ankle! (or my dignity for that matter!)


----------



## Sarah84 (Oct 25, 2008)

No other word but ugly to describe them.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 26, 2008)

do not look very easy to wear....looks like you would get leg cramps after walking a little..


----------



## GillT (Oct 27, 2008)

Fashion before comfort but taken to the extreme. It's about what's new and eccentric not what looks good and is practical.


----------



## flychick767 (Oct 28, 2008)

NO! I would be embarassed to be seen in those.


----------



## RoxRae (Oct 28, 2008)

Those are the ugliest shoes I have ever laid eyes on. What a waste of money!


----------



## massivepwn (Oct 28, 2008)

Are you kidding!?!?!?


----------



## PrincessMiracle (Jun 17, 2010)

*ugly weird, i wouldn't buy even if they had heels lol*


----------

